# 35x Multi power PTO Input Shaft Seal



## doggone1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi I need to fit a new oil seal to the pto input shaft and wasnt sure how deep to set it forgot to measure the old one oops.
The manual states to use special tool MF.256A but cant find any info how deep it sets the seal


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey doggone1,

You may be able to see a shiny spot on the shaft where the lip of the old seal was running. Measure carefully and you can establish (approximately) how far the drive the new seal into place.


----------

